
Go for C programmers - barredo
http://talks.golang.org/2012/goforc.slide#1
======
ColinWright
In case anyone is in the same position I was, there's an invisible link on the
side with which you can advance to the next slide, and you may need to scale
down so you can see everything. There are no scroll bars, even if it doesn't
fit on your screen.

Well, there weren't on mine, anyway.

